# Introducing Martini



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

So as most of you know, I lost my Chibi at 11 yrs old due to heart disease. It was sudden and a shock. I had been looking for another little long coat boy but fate stepped in and I now have another tiny long coat girl. Meet Martini, she will be 14 week old on Wed and is 11 oz. She is a little spit fire too! Here are a few photos  I have had her almost 2 weeks. 






















































And excuse the fact that hubby is in bed but I just had to add this photo as it looks like she is plotting to take over the world LOL


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh Michelle, How adorable and tiny! She is SO cute. Makes me want another baby chi!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thank you! She is rotten lol


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Michelle, you are SUPPOSED to spoil a baby chihuahua!!! In no time she'll be growing up and you will have pictures to remind you how tiny she was. Good luck with her.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a precious, adorable little face! She looks so full of attitude to make up for her small size, lol She is quite a fortunate little girl to have become part of your family. Congrats to her and you.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Congrats on the new puppy. 
Her tiny face is too cute. 
The last pic like she's definitely gonna take over the world 😉


----------



## Arachne (Oct 11, 2018)

Congrats on your beautiful tiny baby. Too cute for words. Good luck with your new love.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Michelle, We all want an update on Martini! It has been 2 months already!!!


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Awwww, she is soooo cute!!!


----------

